# Thinking of Murcia or Almería



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Hi My wife and I who are pensioners currently living in uk, are thinking of relocating to Spain ( Murcia or Almeria area ). I would value your opinions as to whether you think we could afford to live in a villa which I could purchase, and live comfortably? on a total income of £1600.per month.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bazzer1611 said:


> Hi My wife and I who are pensioners currently living in uk, are thinking of relocating to Spain ( Murcia or Almeria area ). I would value your opinions as to whether you think we could afford to live in a villa which I could purchase, and live comfortably? on a total income of £1600.per month.


We are in the Canary Isle of El Hierro, pensioners, two properties and a car, cost of living here is cheaper than the European part of Spain, plus we do not have heating or airconditioning bills, we survive on €1300 per month. Booze, meals out and Holidays are extra.

I would think your 1600 GBP would be enough, if not, move to the Canary Isles


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

You could live very well on that


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Bazzer1611 said:


> Hi My wife and I who are pensioners currently living in uk, are thinking of relocating to Spain ( Murcia or Almeria area ). I would value your opinions as to whether you think we could afford to live in a villa which I could purchase, and live comfortably? on a total income of £1600.per month.


Are you a comedian? We (three adults and two small dogs) live quite comfortably on 650€ per month. OK, we don't drink other than the odd glass when we have visitors, don't smoke (used to), drive a modest car, live inland where the cost of living is generally much cheaper. Our house is fully paid for and we generally have an economic lifestyle for no other reason that that is what suits us and freedom from financial worries all of which = no stress.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

simple answer yes, quite easily.


----------



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for your input, much appreciated.


----------



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

I have been known to be a bit of a comedian! but thanks for your reply. There is so much to consider and find out before making the move to Spain.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Bazzer (I'm probably older than you). You're a pensioner and thinking of purchasing property in Spain. Forget about buying. You can rent off season (Oct - Apr) for €550 per month. By renting you're outside of the Spanish taxes. You would not be tied down and revisit the UK anytime you wish. Keep your options open by renting at your age.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Leper said:


> Bazzer (I'm probably older than you). You're a pensioner and thinking of purchasing property in Spain. Forget about buying. You can rent off season (Oct - Apr) for €550 per month. By renting you're outside of the Spanish taxes. You would not be tied down and revisit the UK anytime you wish. Keep your options open by renting at your age.


What he said .


----------



## Bazzer1611 (May 7, 2015)

Leper. Thanks for your input, something else for me to consider. ( my age by the way 73)


----------

